# Wheels for 585 Ultra?



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm waiting in anticipation for my 585 Ultra to arrive. It should be here later in the week. I have the components ready to go: 06 Record with an 07 carbon Chorus UT crankset. The big question is the wheelset. I have a set of hand-builts (Tune hubs laced to Velocity rims) and a pair of Reynolds Stratus Clinchers (deep v carbon). I shouldn't even be thinking of getting some new wheels but thought I could sell one or both of the others to keep the garage somewhat uncluttered.

So the question is should I get a new set of hoops? I was thinking of the Ksyrium ES's. In know it's unoriginal but I haven't had a set of K's in a long time and the black wheels look killer. I also was looking at the Neutron Ultras or Eurus/Fulcrum 1's. As you can see I'm leaning towards pre-builts since I have a number of handbuilts in use on other bikes. 

Am I nuts? Should I just strap on the Reynolds or Speeddreams and not look back? I'm on the couch and need counselling please... :thumbsup:


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I have Neutrons on an 585 Origin. The set up climbs well and has a soft ride on rough roads. Kysriums and Eurus are slightly stiffer but don't ride quite as well or spin up as fast. All are well made.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I alternate between the Ksyrium SL's and the Stratus clinchers on my 585 Origin.

The Ksyriums seem to be more susceptible to crosswinds but the Stratus are more comfortable. The Stratus still make me a bit nervous around potholes and sewer grates.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Get some Reynolds tubulars to go with your nice bike. A couple of hundred grams per wheel lighter and waaay fewer flats. I run some Continentals on my daily wheels and almost never have flats since I began riding tubbies again. Just 2 flats in two full seasons of around 10k miles per season.....Sprinters and Competitions are around $35 a tire..

I have some deep Reynolds, some Cirro Reynolds, a set of Zipp 303s (in between the two) and one leftover set of Nimble clinchers that I ride sometimes if I go long with a bunch of people..

Good wheels will certainly maximize the quality of your new Look's over all performance. I would think the Krysirums would be kinda harsh on a 595..they are attention getting harsh on much softer frames like my old Orca...And they are bad in cross windy conditions..But durable, maintence free, and nice looking, for the money, I guess.
Don Hanson


----------

